

Unsecure directory on PHP.net contains Blu-ray movies, usernames, passwords - anon1385
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/unsecure-directory-on-phpnet-contains-blu-ray-movies-usernames-and-passwords-and-more/56642

======
dchest
False -- this is not PHP's website, it's a mirror. Probably, in Indonesia
(however, it's not listed here <http://php.net/mirrors.php>).

------
rudilee
it's common practices here in Indonesia, web admin use a server with high
speed broadband connection they're administer to download some files and open
web path so they can re-download it using low speed internet international
bandwidth but got high speed on local internet connection(via IIX) connection
at home.

